# Serequol ?



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

I have had DP for 13 years now and it has been a rough road. I go to see a new Doctor on Saturday and my therapist is recommending Serequol. Does anyone know if this drug has helped with Dp/Dr?

:? Mystic


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

It didnt help with mine, but then again I didn't take it for very long. But I think it was supposed to work right away. It made me feel like a zombie and knocked me out.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I am going to give it a try. I have started my own thread on this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

i wouldn't take it. i was on it for two years, and it only worsened it. it deadened me even worse.


----------



## Iusedtobereal (Dec 11, 2005)

I took 300 miligrams a day about 9 months ago.. This was after a pretty horrendous episode of psychosis... Made my emotions practically gone..it made my anxiety gone but plan on sleeping like no other


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

The NODID study looks at the usefulness of antipsychotics for DPD. The results should be available relatively soon and will be posted on the NODID website.


----------

